# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Неразгаданные загадки. Тайны человека.

## Irina

*Почему люди краснеют от стыда или смеются? Неразгаданные загадки комментируют ученые.*

1. СПОСОБНОСТЬ КРАСНЕТЬ ОТ СТЫДА
Ученые считают одним из величайших пробелов в теории эволюции отсутствие внятного объяснения того, почему люди, попав в неловкое положение или будучи уличенными во лжи, начинают краснеть. Тем самым посылая очевидный сигнал окружающим: вот я перед вами - лгун, подлец, обманщик. Но зачем?
Есть лишь смутное предположение. Мол, посылая краску на лицо, природа заставляет людей меньше врать. А покрасневший лгун посылает группе окружающих его лиц сигнал о готовности принести извинения. Это снижает уровень агрессивности и заставляет других людей скорее прощать провинившегося.
Возможно, способность краснеть помогала людям на заре эволюции уменьшить агрессию в обществе. Кто знает, вдруг и сейчас помогает?
2. СМЕХ
До сих пор непонятно, что именно заставляет человека веселиться. Ведь чувство юмора у всех совершенно разное. Предположение ученых: смех нужен для балансировки психических процессов. К примеру, для того, чтобы гасить возбуждение, напряжение и скорбь. Ведь смех рождает настоящую «биохимическую бурю» - вырабатывает естественные пьянящие вещества - эндорфины, антидепрессанты... Недаром у англичан есть пословица: «Научи меня смеяться - спаси мою душу».
3. ИНТИМНЫЕ ВОЛОСЫ
В ходе эволюции человек потерял практически всю шерсть. Но почему сохранил особенные сгущения волос на лобке? Ведь это место наиболее подвержено паразитическим инфекциям.
Предположение ученых: скорее всего, они остались для секса. Ведь лобковые волосы растут в том месте, где находится большее скопление желез и соответствующего запаха. А волосы - это средство распылять и переносить этот запах. Таким образом, пучки волос служат эдаким средством «рекламы».
4. ЖАЖДА СОЗДАВАТЬ ПРОИЗВЕДЕНИЯ ИСКУССТВА
Человек просто не может не творить прекрасное. Оно радует глаз. Но, как правило, лишено какого-либо утилитарного назначения. И зачем это нужно?
Предположение ученых: красота пусть косвенно, но все же помогает человеку создавать более качественные утилитарные объекты. Например, комфортную среду обитания люди воспринимают еще и как эстетически привлекательную. А некомфортную - как безобразную. Создавая предметы искусства, человек тренирует свой мозг, который в этом процессе совершенствуется для решения чисто прикладных задач. А возможно, был прав Лев Толстой, который писал: «...словом один человек передает другому свои мысли, искусством же люди передают друг другу свои чувства».
5. СУЕВЕРИЕ
Рационального смысла в суевериях нет. Но сами они есть. Парадокс?
Предположение ученых: живучесть примет основана на запоминании удач и забывании неприятностей. Мы становимся особо суеверными, когда у нас какие-то трудности. Из-за мрачных мыслей мы хуже контролируем свои действия и совершаем новые оплошности. А затем все списываем на черного кота. Если же человек обходит кота, то дает себе установку на то, что все будет хорошо. Это своего рода плацебо.
6. АЛЬТРУИЗМ
Это уникальная человеческая функция - жить для других - заложена в мозг. Уже в 18 месяцев младенцы начинают проявлять альтруистическое поведение. Что говорит о врожденной дружелюбности человека. Но что заставляет людей помогать даже не родственникам и без выгоды для себя?
Предположение ученых: альтруизм необходим при выборе партнера. Как у мужчин, так и у женщин. Самоотверженность по отношению к другим делает человека более привлекательным для противоположного пола.
Развитие человеческого мозга сделало воспитание детей очень сложным процессом, поэтому для наших предков было важно выбрать партнера, способного стать добрым и преданным родителем. Проявления самоотверженности лучше всего указывают на эту способность, поэтому гены, связанные с альтруизмом, могли сохраняться в процессе эволюционного отбора.
7. ПРИВЫЧКА КОВЫРЯТЬ В НОСУ
Вредное вроде бы занятие - из ноздрей выдергиваются крошечные волоски, которые помогают отфильтровывать пыль и грязь из вдыхаемого нами воздуха. Но ковыряют в носу все, кто скрытно, кто прилюдно. От детей до взрослых.
Предположение ученых: смысл, возможно, скрыт не в самом процессе, а в его следствии. Ведь многие еще и поедают свои козявки. Отвратительно? Отнюдь. Некоторые исследователи вполне серьезно считают, что это - неплохой способ укрепить иммунную систему организма. Наравне с поцелуями. А на заре эволюции, опять же, он вообще мог оставаться единственным. Когда целоваться было не с кем. Ведь нос отфильтровывает большое количество всевозможных бактерий. Попадая в желудок, эта «смесь» работает как универсальная вакцина - от многих болезней. Злоупотреблять только не надо.
Кроме того, американские физиологи утверждают, что пальцевой массаж слизистой оболочки носа, набитой разными рецепторами, улучшает мозговую деятельность.
8. ПОЦЕЛУЙ
Как и почему возникла традиция целоваться, почему получила сексуальную окраску, точно никто не знает. Хотя гипотез полно. Но какая наиболее разумна?
Предположение ученых: возможно, поцелуй - в изначальной своей основе - это своеобразный способ вакцинации, придуманный природой. Ведь слюна содержит различные бактерии. 80% из них одинаковы у всех людей, а 20% индивидуальны. При поцелуе эти бактерии передаются от человека к человеку. Во рту они вызывают оживление других микроорганизмов, давая импульс иммунной системе и запуская процесс образования антител.
9. ДЛИТЕЛЬНЫЙ ПОДРОСТКОВЫЙ ПЕРИОД
Даже у наших ближайших родственников - больших обезьян нет такого долгого перехода от подросткового возраста к взрослой жизни. Половое созревание наступает у шимпанзе примерно в 5 лет, когда у них заканчивается детство. У людей же так называемый пубертатный период длится от 11 до 20 лет. Почему?
Предположение ученых: подростковый период - это позднее историческое приобретение человечества. Продолжительность пубертатного периода зависит от уровня развития общества. Чем он выше, тем шире полоса между окончанием полового созревания и наступлением окончательной зрелости.
10. СНЫ
Когда-то у наших далеких предков существовало твердое убеждение: во время сна душа человека временно покидает его тело, чтобы побродить по свету. И нам снится то, что она видит в своих путешествиях. Позже Зигмунд Фрейд утверждал, что сны являются отражением нашего бессознательного желания. Но сегодня большинство исследователей это отвергают. Но тогда зачем они вообще нужны?
Предположение ученых: сны появляются в нашем мозге в результате беспорядочной электрической активности. Практически каждые 90 минут стволовая часть мозга хаотично рассылает по всему мозгу электрические импульсы. Передний мозг, который отвечает за аналитическую деятельность, отчаянно пытается разобраться в этих сигналах. И единственный способ упорядочить их - посмотреть сны. Они не несут никакого сообщения. Но и не совсем уж бессмысленны. То, как наш передний мозг выбирает определенные моменты из непрерывного потока картинок, может раскрыть нашу сущность. Кроме того, сновидения, вероятно, способствуют переходу полученной за день информации из краткосрочной в долгосрочную память.

----------


## Irina

> 3. ИНТИМНЫЕ ВОЛОСЫ
> В ходе эволюции человек потерял практически всю шерсть. Но почему сохранил особенные сгущения волос на лобке? Ведь это место наиболее подвержено паразитическим инфекциям.
> Предположение ученых: скорее всего, они остались для секса. Ведь лобковые волосы растут в том месте, где находится большее скопление желез и соответствующего запаха. А волосы - это средство распылять и переносить этот запах. Таким образом, пучки волос служат эдаким средством «рекламы».


Вот это Да!!! Получается, что избавляться от них не стоит?)))

----------


## ПаранойА

> 8. ПОЦЕЛУЙ
> Как и почему возникла традиция целоваться, почему получила сексуальную окраску, точно никто не знает. Хотя гипотез полно. Но какая наиболее разумна?
> Предположение ученых: возможно, поцелуй - в изначальной своей основе - это своеобразный способ вакцинации, придуманный природой. Ведь слюна содержит различные бактерии. 80% из них одинаковы у всех людей, а 20% индивидуальны. При поцелуе эти бактерии передаются от человека к человеку. Во рту они вызывают оживление других микроорганизмов, давая импульс иммунной системе и запуская процесс образования антител.


Хочу целоватся )))

----------

